# Temperature Gauge on a air cooled bike



## mikep360 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello all, I need to put a temperature gauge on my Kaw Prairie 360 which is oil cooled. I dont want to tap into the oil system if i dont have to. Has anybody done this before? I was thinking of buying a battery powered digital gauge and just glue the thermocouple somewhere on the head and run the read-out part up to the handle bars. Any ideas out there. THX


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You will get the most accurate reading with oil temp , If you aren't going to tap in the oil cooler try putting the sensor on the bottom of the case .That will be as close as you can get without tapping a oil line. If you put it on the head it will read very high because of heat from the combustion chamber too.


----------



## mikep360 (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you know if there is a convenient (easy) way to tap into the oil system?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not sure on the 360's . My old 400 is liquid cooled . Could you tap in where it goes into or out of the cooler itself ? That would be easiest . Does the 360 have a spin on oil filter ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes it takes a spin on fram 6017a filter.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You can get an adapter plate like MNKawierider used on his oil cooler and use it


----------

